# The Departed



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

In the movie "The Departed", there's a line where the State Cop says "There is no one more full of shit than a cop, except a cop on TV." 

Is there anything to that?


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

EskWIRED said:


> In the movie "The Departed", there's a line where the State Cop says "There is no one more full of shit than a cop, except a cop on TV."
> 
> Is there anything to that?


pronounced CAWP though right? Escargo, lets play a game. It's called hide and go fuck yourself. You go first.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Things must be slow at the hydroelectric law firm.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

EskWIRED said:


> In the movie "The Departed", there's a line where the State Cop says "There is no one more full of shit than a cop, except a cop on TV."
> 
> Is there anything to that?


Why don't you go back tothe Pot Laws thread. That seems to be what you give a shit about. Better yet, why don't you go and smoke some.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Why don't you go back tothe Pot Laws thread. That seems to be what you give a shit about. Better yet, why don't you go and smoke some.


And if you are sucking on something that looks like that, it is time to start questioning your manhood


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

EskWIRED said:


> In the movie "The Departed", there's a line where the State Cop says "There is no one more full of shit than a cop, except a cop on TV."
> 
> Is there anything to that?


I could ask if there is any truth to the other things that show up about you when your name is googled


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> I could ask if there is any truth to the other things that show up about you when your name is googled


And along came the Ban Bus................ hahahaha


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

kwflatbed said:


> I could ask if there is any truth to the other things that show up about you when your name is googled


OOH!!!

Please elaborate if you can????? Sounds like a good time.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

263FPD said:


> OOH!!!
> 
> Please elaborate if you can????? Sounds like a good time.


yea sounds like fun.. please harry, can we go in the deep end of the pool, pleaaaaase? We promise to wear our floaties! :woot:


----------



## Hawk19 (Jan 9, 2009)

263FPD said:


> OOH!!!
> 
> Please elaborate if you can????? Sounds like a good time.


I'm guessing he's referring to the first result on a google search for "ESKwired"... Check it out.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Just google his name,there is some interesting things
if it is him I did not pursue it any further.


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

What a fruitcake! Good idea on the Google...

Hmm isn't "cruising" a slang term for something that an infant should not be involved in...


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

EskWIRED said:


> In the movie "The Departed", there's a line where the State Cop says "There is no one more full of shit than a cop, except a cop on TV."
> 
> Is there anything to that?












:2up: Why hasnt he been banned yet??


----------



## L4G81 (Nov 12, 2006)

Harry...is it time to admit one to the ban bus? You got my vote sir!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

L4G81 said:


> Harry...is it time to admit one to the ban bus? You got my vote sir!


Come'on - Harry!!! - Harry!!!! - Harry!!!!

Q5 should be required prior to joining the site.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Oh, he's history alright, check the "Banned user" under his name. Muahahahahaha!


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

Johnny Law said:


> Oh, he's history alright, check the "Banned user" under his name. Muahahahahaha!


*+1* for the good guys!


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

gee ken how'd I know that you'd b the 1st to jump on him


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2009)

I like how this scumbag called his stupid thread, "THE DEPARTED," and then soon afterward, he became The Departed.

Very cool.

Also, I Googled EskWired and found that he's listed as a single guy from Newton, Mass. I guess that "wife and two kids" that showed up in an earlier Google search (posted in the Pot Law thread) didn't work out too well for him. Go figure.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Hey Esk.

What do you call a thousand lawyers at the bottom of the ocean......... A good start!

Is there anything to that?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nightstalker said:


>


I have that very picture hanging on my locker at work...love it...

Dork...

EskWIRED's favorite web sites - StumbleUpon



Last login: 27 hours ago
Dave is a 47 year old single guy from Newton, Massachusetts, USA.

What do you call a thousand lawyers at the bottom of the ocean......... A good start!

Is there anything to that?[/quote]
Being a lwyer doesn't make him a bad guy...being a shit stirring douche troll lawyer does.


----------



## Nightstalker (Jul 25, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> Last login: 27 hours ago
> Dave is a 47 year old single guy from Newton, Massachusetts, USA.
> 
> What do you call a thousand lawyers at the bottom of the ocean......... A good start!
> ...


Is that Clark Rockefeller?


----------



## dingbat (May 8, 2008)

Trying to figure out if a statement by a cop in a movie, saying cops and cops on tv are full of it, is true?

Maybe you should start with this before you move on to the advanced stuff:

The statement below is true
--------------------------------
The statement above is false


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I heard theyre making a movie about David, its called "The Retarded"


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

dingbat said:


> The statement below is true
> --------------------------------
> The statement above is false


It reminds me of that the tee shirt that says on the front and back, "How do you keep an idiot busy for hours? (Answer on the other side)"


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

I think ExWired smoked a little weed and then went posty posty on the internet.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I actually regarded his comments in the Pot thread as fairly intelligent and thoughtfull as much as I disagreed with him, but I found this in poor taste.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I actually regarded his comments in the Pot thread as fairly intelligent and thoughtfull as much as I disagreed with him, but I found this in poor taste.


If you put lipstick on a pig its still a pig. Though David AKA ESKwired probably puts lipstick on every night, a little tuck, a little duct tape, a little Back Bay bar hop.....


----------



## Boston Irish Lass (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't know why I never thought to google my user ID. It turns out I'm either some guy from Southie or a Lass from Dublin (free-stater = not a prayer it's me)


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

One of his favorite sites (according to StumbleUpon) is "Stop Alien Abductions".

Doesn't that say it all?


----------



## DNorth (Jun 6, 2008)

DJM what the hell are you thinking??? You just let our secret out of the bag!!! :wow:

The Departed...Alien Abductions...it all makes sense...

"ALL LEOS ARE ALIENS!!!" 

And being in custody is a huge government coverup for being ABDUCTED!!!! 

Just because you're paranoid doesn't mean we aren't all plotting against you!!!



(to all the respectable folks...Sorry, it's been a loooong night for me!)


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Boston Irish Lass said:


> I don't know why I never thought to google my user ID. It turns out I'm either some guy from Southie or a Lass from Dublin (free-stater = not a prayer it's me)


 Just googled mine and it went to some gay/lesbian site...I only bat for one team and that aint it, though I am a closet lesbian.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> Just googled mine and it went to some gay/lesbian site...I only bat for one team and that aint it, though I am a closet lesbian.


LOL

Are you sure you didn't mistakenly put in *JUSTANOTHERPOOPERSHTUPPER ?????*


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Everything said and portrayed in the "The Departed" is true. In fact, it was like a reality show, with cameras actually following around and recording an investigation of a southie mob boss.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

EskWIRED said:


> In the movie "The Departed", there's a line where the State Cop says "There is no one more full of shit than a cop, except a cop on TV."
> 
> Is there anything to that?


It always irritates me when liberal pussy assholes refer to me/us as a Cop. I always taught my kids to say 'Officer'. Even before I made the career change.

edit: It's one of those terms that you get to use when you join the club in my opinion.



TRPDiesel said:


> And if you are sucking on something that looks like that, it is time to start questioning your manhood


Yeah, but think about it TRPDiesel... With that phallic bowl, he can kill TWO birds with one stone! Sometimes I think we pull the trigger too fast on these people Harry. Some of us don't get on for a day or two, and miss all the fun!


----------

